# Need some tips !!



## amrit (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello, i am new to this forum, i think this is very useful for art enthusiastic. I also want to learn painting, can any give useful ideas or tips ? 
thanks..
amrit


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

look at You Tube


----------



## Matteo (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, first of all I would say that I might have some problems with the language because I'm Italian. There are too many tips to give, so I can't wrie all of them!
This is a useful tip I can give you:
If high-quality canvas are too expensive, you can use canvas pads rather than stretched canvas: you will get better results.


----------

